# MGG - Mogul Games Group



## System (18 October 2011)

Volta Mining Limited (VTM) has entered into an agreement to acquire up to a 100% interest in the Dangue Tenement (fully granted) located in Burkina Faso, West Africa comprising an area of 242.51km². The Dangue Tenement is considered to be in the right geological settings to potentially host one or more significant gold deposits.

http://www.voltamining.com.au


----------



## Des P (19 October 2011)

*Re: VTM - Volta Mining*

Does not make sense no records of this company  no charts please enlighten me
Cheers 
Des


----------



## System (19 October 2011)

*Re: VTM - Volta Mining*

VTM is due to list on the ASX at 12:30pm EDST tomorrow.


----------



## SarahS (7 November 2011)

*Re: VTM - Volta Mining*



System said:


> VTM is due to list on the ASX at 12:30pm EDST tomorrow.




Volta Mining listed on the 19th Oct and was trading at a 7.5% premium to issue price of AUD 20 cents after two days. Management team now in place in country. Visit www.voltamining.com.au for more info or follow @VoltaMining on Twitter.


----------



## alanjohnson (4 December 2011)

*VTM - will the good price hold?*

Why and how is Volta Mining managing to hold up such a good price in a volatile market?


----------



## springhill (27 July 2012)

*Re: VTM - Volta Mining*

MC - $4m
SP - 20.5c
Shares - 21m (37m total)
Options - 32.5m
Cash - $1.2m

*Shareholding summary*
Top 20 shareholders 70.6%
Directors 2.9%
Project vendors 7.2%
Seed investors 7.6%
HNW clients of Indian Ocean3 23.7%

*Board*
Mr George Lazarou
Mr David Sumich
Dr Alain Gachet
Mr David Wirrpanda

*Burkina Faso*
Option to acquire 100% interest in three projects in Burkina Faso
Koro Gold Project
  » Three (3) permits totalling: 615.6km²
  » Evidence of three (3) artisanal mining sites
  » Maiden auger drilling programme complete
Ibi Palga Gold Project
  » Two (2) permits totalling: 492km²
  » Evidence of five (5) artisanal mining sites
  » Maiden auger drilling programme complete
Dangue Gold Project
  » One (1) permit totalling: 242.51km²
  » Evidence of three (3) artisanal mining sites
  » Exploration programme underway

*Koro Gold Project*
 » Results have confirmed the presence of surface gold anomalism with geochemical values up to 11,000ppb
 » Previously defined anomalous area has the potential to be increased up to 7km based on regional auger results and geophysical information
 » Geochemical auger drilling suggests that the style of mineralisation is similar to that of the Kalsaka
gold mine situated in greenstone (green schist) 30km to the north
 » Stage 1 RC drilling and infill auger drilling programmes are being planned to test the extension of the Arbole Sud-Titanguen artisanal mining site

*Ibi Palga Gold Project*
 » Results have confirmed the presence of surface gold anomalism with geochemical values up to 1,030ppb
 » Previously defined anomalous area remains open along strike based on regional auger results and geophysical information
 » Geochemical auger drilling suggests that the style of mineralisation is shear zone style gold mineralisation
 » Stage 1 RC drilling and infill auger drilling programmes are being planned to test the extension of the Doussare-Kouma artisanal mining site


*Prospective assets*
Applications have been made for iron ore exploration licences in Gabon
 » World demand for iron ore is anticipated to be strong in the foreseeable future
 » China’s demand for iron ore is forecast to double by 2030
 » Volta believes West Africa will be a significant iron ore producing province in the future

Volta Mining’s management team were responsible for the acquisition and development of the Mayoko Iron Ore Project (DMC Mining) in Republic of Congo which grew from 33MT to an Exploration Target of 0.7BT – 1BT of iron ore in a three (3) year period


----------



## System (15 November 2016)

On November 15th, 2016, Volta Mining Limited (VTM) changed its name and ASX code to eSports Mogul Asia Pacific Limited (ESH).


----------



## greggles (3 April 2018)

eSports Mogul Asia Pacific is up 46% to 1.9c so far this morning after announcing that their online tournament platform, Mogul Arena, has experienced 217,649 new registrations in the last two weeks, representing a 390% increase in user registrations.


----------



## greggles (19 April 2018)

Some good gains accompanied by heavy volume for ESH in the last few weeks. 

The company has been releasing positive announcements about significant increases in registered users of its Mogul Arena online tournament platform.


----------



## greggles (20 June 2018)

On 18 June, Esports Mogul Asia Pacific announced that it has received binding commitments to raise $4.41 million in an oversubscribed placement of 245,000,000 fully paid ordinary shares at 1.8c per share. The company said that proceeds from the transaction will be used to accelerate the development of Mogul Arena on mobile and support an aggressive user acquisition, activity and monetisation strategy.


----------



## System (29 May 2019)

On May 29th, 2019, Esports Mogul Asia Pacific Limited changed its name to Esports Mogul Limited.


----------



## lucifuge1968 (23 October 2020)

ESH showing significant signs of life after some quite positive news of a merger with a NASDAQ listed online gaming partner.


----------



## Craton (23 October 2020)

Ah hah! Already updated as above for my Nov 2020 Stock Tip. Thanks lucifuge1968


----------



## System (27 May 2022)

On May 27th, 2022, Esports Mogul Limited (ESH) changed its name and ASX code to Mogul Games Group Ltd (MGG).


----------



## Dona Ferentes (27 May 2022)

and a bumpy run downhill it has been. Last price $0.003 ......... was 2c in 2020 and all of 3c earlier

_I'd assume a tiny Market cap, billions of shares and the usual narrative_.


----------

